# Hawker Sea Fury



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER SEA FURY | eBay

VX690

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Sid327 (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you Snautzer01.

....One of the nicest looking piston fighters made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 10, 2019)

Some more nice photos....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 11, 2019)

Two short clips (0:23 and 0:30secs)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Dash119 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Iraq Air Force Hawker Sea Fury Photo, HC599 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2019)

Always liked the look of the Iraqi Sea Fury


----------



## Sid327 (Nov 15, 2019)

These Sea Furies,

Were eventually kept in storage in Iraq, or what was left of them and a David Tallichet and Ed Jurist bought the whole lot along with about forty tons of spares (according to a magazine article I read quite a long time ago) and they ended up in the USA. There are a number of them now on the US register. 
I think a few of them were shipped to Australia and NZ too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

354 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - Hawker Sea Fury N260X "RACE 33" June 1967 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## stona (Apr 11, 2020)

Here are some Sea Fury 'snap shots.

801 Squadron flying over the mountains of Norway, to Bardufoss.





One of the aircraft warming up at Bardufoss.






The photographer, my father, leaning out of the cockpit of his Sea Fury.






Finally one featuring the pilots of No. 801 Squadron. My father is on the far right at the back, but I include this image because standing third from the left on the back row is the rather geeky looking figure of Edward 'Ted' Anson. He went on to be a test pilot on the Buccaneer programme and later commanded HMS Ark Royal (1976-78). He also remained a family friend, despite my mother always maintaining he did so well because of his name (for which she had no evidence whatsoever, he was clearly a talented officer, he was an exceptional pilot and as a Midshipman flew as the C/O's wingman). She was only right in that he was a distant relative of _the _Admiral Anson, who even had an aircraft named after him.






All taken from the family album.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER SEA FURY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (May 20, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER SEA FURY | eBay
> 
> View attachment 581757


Iraqi Sea Fury


----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2020)

At HMAS Albatross...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2020)

Graeme said:


> At HMAS Albatross...



How recent is that photo, Graeme? If it is recent, they're doing some much needed work on it. here's a walkaround of that aircraft I did a few years back.

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/wg630

The Sea Fury at the Australian War Memorial, Canberra.

http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.com/warbirds/vx730


----------



## conkerking (Jun 1, 2020)

Loving all these pics. The Sea Fury is a beautiful looking plane. I'm going to be revisiting the old Airfix kit for my next build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jun 11, 2020)

Can anyone comment about the aerodynamics of the Sea Fury and how well it compares?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 11, 2020)

spicmart said:


> Can anyone comment about the aerodynamics of the Sea Fury and how well it compares?



Probably one of the best streamlined piston-engined A/C? Basic wing was 'taken' from Tempest, but the central wing section was shortened, thus wing ended up not just lighter, but also of smaller area. T-t-C ratio was 14.5% at root, the wing is always described as of being of laminar flow profile.
The engine installation strikes me as very streamlined, with ram air intake and oil cooler blended within the wing (granted, the task was easier since the Centaurus was 1-stage supercharged engine without inter-/after-coolers). Weapons are also tucked in nicely.

The 'Fury' (a Sea Fury with latest either Griffon or Sabre instead of Centaurus) seem to be fastest of the whole Tempest/Fury line, and also looked gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jun 11, 2020)

So it's a Super Tempest. Which Dora or 152 version do you think to be the equal of the (Sea) Fury performance wise.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> How recent is that photo, Graeme? If it is recent, they're doing some much needed work on it.



Hi Grant - yes, it was taken February this year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## spicmart (Jun 16, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> Probably one of the best streamlined piston-engined A/C? Basic wing was 'taken' from Tempest, but the central wing section was shortened, thus wing ended up not just lighter, but also of smaller area. T-t-C ratio was 14.5% at root, the wing is always described as of being of laminar flow profile.
> The engine installation strikes me as very streamlined, with ram air intake and oil cooler blended within the wing (granted, the task was easier since the Centaurus was 1-stage supercharged engine without inter-/after-coolers). Weapons are also tucked in nicely.
> 
> The 'Fury' (a Sea Fury with latest either Griffon or Sabre instead of Centaurus) seem to be fastest of the whole Tempest/Fury line, and also looked gorgeous.


 
So the Sea Fury was a low-alt fighter with 1-stage supercharger? The spinner is big and makes the radial air intake very thin just like Rare Bear's or other late-war radial engine's. Is this (NACA cowling) more aerodynamic than the ealier shapes of air-cooled installations, Say Fw 190A or Ta 152?


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 16, 2020)

spicmart said:


> So the Sea Fury was a low-alt fighter with 1-stage supercharger?



While certainly not in the hi-alt category where P-47M/N, P-51H, Spitfire 20s/Spiteful, Hornet or Ta-152 belonged, it was not a dedicated low-alt fighter either. It was in league of F8F-2, Japanese top-league prototypes of 1945 (I'm not including Ki-100 or A7M here) and a bit better than F8F-1, P-63C, Fw 190D-9, F6F-5 or even -6, or any of the Soviet late war fighters.



> The spinner is big and makes the radial air intake very thin just like Rare Bear's or other late-war radial engine's. Is this (NACA cowling) more aerodynamic than the ealier shapes of air-cooled installations, Say Fw 190A or Ta 152?



The air-cooled installation of the Fw 190A was probably still very competitive in 1945 (even if not ideal). The BMW 801 itself was not, even of we talk about 801S or 801F, especially above 20000 ft.
I'm no sure we can compare air-cooled engine with liquid-cooled engine installations, even the ones looking similar. WIth that said, Focke Wulf was calculating that cooling drag of the Ta-152 (including the intercooling) was 80% of the cooling drag of the BMW 801 - despite the Jumo 213E and DB 603L offering superior power at all altitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Jun 17, 2020)

tomo pauk said:


> While certainly not in the hi-alt category where P-47M/N, P-51H, Spitfire 20s/Spiteful, Hornet or Ta-152 belonged, it was not a dedicated low-alt fighter either. It was in league of F8F-2, Japanese top-league prototypes of 1945 (I'm not including Ki-100 or A7M here) and a bit better than F8F-1, P-63C, Fw 190D-9, F6F-5 or even -6, or any of the Soviet late war fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot that the annular/drum radiator arrangement was aerodynamically much better than an aircooled radial one. At first it was feared to cause major drag but it turned out better than the cooling arrangements of the Spitfire and Me 109. 
Is there more clarity now of how it compared to common ventral radiators on aircraft like the Italian 5G fighters or the leading edge arrangements of the DH 98, 103 or Sea Fury?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY F.B.11 WG601 OF 1831 RNVR MALTA 1952 TOW TRUCK ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Feb 27, 2021)

Note hand crank to start truck.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2021)

Yes, it winds up the clockwork motor ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Feb 27, 2021)

spicmart said:


> Can anyone comment about the aerodynamics of the Sea Fury and how well it compares?


Post from a while ago but you are still here regularly. The first Fury/Sea fury prototype was made by joining Tempest wings together so the wing span was reduced by the width of a Tempest fuselage. The Sea Fury (the fury was cancelled) and Bearcat were both lightening and improvements on what went before and were pretty much as good as it gets if you want a carrier based fighter bomber in 1945. The main difference between them is the colour schemes used, the performance difference was marginal, paint them both the same colour and they look the same to anyone except an expert.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

GERMAN AIR FORCE HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Hawker Fury/Sea Fury Registry - A Warbirds Resource Group Site
History: 
Hawker-Siddeley Aircraft Ltd, Langley, 1957-1963.
- Stored as RN GN/916.
Federal Republic Of Germany, Bonn, March 7, 1963-1970.
- Registered as D-CABY.
- Crashed and destroyed, March 3, 1970. 

Accident Hawker Sea Fury TT.20S D-CABY, 03 Mar 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

WWII: HAWKER SEA FURY ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HAWKER SEA FURY. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com





ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY MW801

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY IDT I LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

ID T I

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2021)

I never noticed that the wheels toed out before....interesting


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG HAWKER FURY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

DVD SCANS SAILORS PHOTO ALBUM HMS GLORY & FLEET AIR ARM PLANES KOREAN WAR 1950's | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DVD SCANS SAILORS PHOTO ALBUM HMS GLORY & FLEET AIR ARM PLANES KOREAN WAR 1950's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





VW581

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2021)

oops !

nice shots though


----------



## spicmart (Jul 1, 2021)

How would the Fw 190D13 or a Dora with Jumo 213EB fare against the Sea Fury?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LA610 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SEA FURY LA610 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Hawker’s Fastest Fury – LA610


On 21 February 1945, the first Hawker Sea Fury flew, marking a new chapter in what would become an illustrious career, highly successful in combat and the pinnacle of piston-engined aircraft design…




navalairhistory.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY MW801

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 4 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SEA FURY LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO ROYAL NAVY - 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

HAWKER SEA FURY L900 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO NAVY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HAWKER SEA FURY L900 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO NAVY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2021)

PAKISTAN AIR FORCE HAWKER SEA FURY VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PAKISTAN AIR FORCE HAWKER SEA FURY VINTAGE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2021)

Excellent shots.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2021)

Great set


----------



## spicmart (Oct 18, 2021)

tomo pauk said:


> While certainly not in the hi-alt category where P-47M/N, P-51H, Spitfire 20s/Spiteful, Hornet or Ta-152 belonged, it was not a dedicated low-alt fighter either. It was in league of F8F-2, Japanese top-league prototypes of 1945 (I'm not including Ki-100 or A7M here) and a bit better than F8F-1, P-63C, Fw 190D-9, F6F-5 or even -6, or any of the Soviet late war fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you say where you read about the cooling drag of the Ta 152 being 80% of the Fw 190A's?


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 18, 2021)

spicmart said:


> Could you say where you read about the cooling drag of the Ta 152 being 80% of the Fw 190A's?


Here: table.
Under the 'Widerstandsantelile' ('drag distribution', roughly) group, item 'Kühlung'. For level flight it is stated as 0.0073 m^2 for the Fw 190A8 and A9, and 0.00610 m^2 for the Ta-152C, E and H. Fuselage drag was also higher for the 190As than for the Ta-152 or 190Ds.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## spicmart (Oct 21, 2021)

tomo pauk said:


> Here: table.
> Under the 'Widerstandsantelile' ('drag distribution', roughly) group, item 'Kühlung'. For level flight it is stated as 0.0073 m^2 for the Fw 190A8 and A9, and 0.00610 m^2 for the Ta-152C, E and H. Fuselage drag was also higher for the 190As than for the Ta-152 or 190Ds.



Thanks This is very informative. Browsing through the chart I found a lot of questions of the "What is...?" kind.
But the first thing I noticed is at the 'Kühlung' row that the figure for the Fw 190Ds is 0.00390 sqm which means it only has 53.4 % cooling drag of the Fw 190A and 63.9 % of the Ta 152's.
I knew that the liquid-cooled radiator configuration was less draggy but wouldn't expect it to be that much.

I wonder how the cooling flaps when opened affected this advantage of the Dora/152?

You have cooling drag figures of the other major WW2 fighters to compare?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

WWII: HAWKER SEA FURY ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HAWKER SEA FURY. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. USED condition w/ pen mark on front centre.



www.ebay.com





ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY MW801

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Dec 12, 2021)

That looks like a Tempest II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Sid327 said:


> That looks like a Tempest II


It is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

VR932














Vintage Hawker Sea Fury Aircraft Royal Navy UK Airplane Military War Photo G | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Hawker Sea Fury Aircraft Royal Navy UK Airplane Military War Photo G at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

VX639


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 27, 2022)

NX802














RAF: HAWKER SEA FURY BRISTOL CENTAURUS XII PROTOTYPE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO | eBay


HAWKER SEA FURY BRISTOL CENTAURUS XII PROTOTYPE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. USED Condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Trainer














WWII: HAWKER FURY TRAINERS B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


HAWKER FURY TRAINERS. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Trainer D-GATA














WWII: HAWKER FURY TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HAWKER FURY TRAINER B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2022)

I think they're actually target tugs, for use with the (then) West German Luftwaffe, and painted red overall.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)

Yep .. the foreground one is registered as D-CAMI while the background one D-CATA. Both of them have the small German flag marking on the fins.






Flugzeugbilder - Die Fotoseite für Flugzeug Spotter


Bilddatenbank mit über 1.5 Millionen Flugzeugfotos aus aller Welt. Entdecken sie täglich neue Bilder in bester Qualität! Eigene Fotos können eingesendet werden und sind immer willkommen!




www.planepictures.net


----------

